# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Угадай актера и фильм!

## Stych

Давайте сыграем в такую игру) Вывешиваем кадр из фильма. И угадываем имя актера и название фильма.) На первый раз попроще) Ну пробуем!)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

Стэтхем - Адреналин 2

----------


## MOHAPX

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

Вин Дизель - Форсаж 4

----------


## MOHAPX

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

Тарас Бульба, вроде Остап Ступка

----------


## MOHAPX

> Тарас Бульба, вроде Остап Ступка


не Остап, а Богдан, но фамилия правильная ответ засчитан.
Вот посложней
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Пацаваца

Может быть кадр из "Банды Нью-Йорка"?

----------


## Stych

Дэниэл Дэй-Льюис вроде.

----------


## MOHAPX

Правильно, каждому по пол балла.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Пацаваца

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

Дикий, дикий Запад 
Уилл Смит
Кевин Клайн
Сальма Хайек

----------


## MOHAPX

Даешь молодежь.
М. Башкатов и А. Бурковский

Правильно!

----------


## Sanych

> Правильно, каждому по пол балла.
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Без ответа остался.
Валентин Гафт "12"

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, ребята, фильм такой хороший, главный герой - врач, попавший в .... сменивший...ну?

----------


## Sanych

Фильму не знаю, но по нижнему скрину НТВ, скажу из последних премьер - "Зверобой".

----------


## Asteriks

Придётся дать правильный ответ. Это фильм Вячеслава Никифорова по мотивам произведений Б. К. Седова *"Знахарь"* (не путать с одноимённым польским фильмом), в главной роли *Армандс Нейландс-Яунземс*. 
Рекомендую посмотреть, не пожалеете.

----------


## MOHAPX

А. Сэндлер - Не шутите с Зоханом

Правильно!

----------


## MOHAPX

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

*"Нас приняли",* в главной роли вроде Джастин Лонг, главного героя зовут *Bartleby Gaines.*

----------


## Asteriks

Фильм известный, прошу угадать всех актёров.

----------


## Sanych

О, моя тема. Советский Союз 
Александр Демьяненко, Леонид Куравлёв, Савелий Краморов, Юрий Яковлев.
"Иван Васильевич меняет профессию"

----------


## Asteriks

И мой отгадайте, а то потеряю ссылку.

----------


## MOHAPX

Фильм - Миллион лет до нашей эры, актеры Марина Фуа и Жерар Депардье

Отлично! Но в кадре не они, естественно

----------


## MOHAPX

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

Уилл Смит, Я - легенда.

Маладэц!

----------


## Asteriks

Все должны угадать! Лёгкая загадка!

----------


## MOHAPX

Бригада - Д. Дюжев, П. Майков, В. Вдовиченков и С. Безруков

Замечательно!

----------


## MOHAPX

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Актёра зовут Джим Кэрри. А фильм не знаю.

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## Pasha_49

Тариф новогодний) А актёров не знаю..

----------


## MOHAPX

Кажется актеры Ланская и Матвеев

Верно! Валерия Ланская и Максим Матвеев! Я восхищена!

----------


## Pasha_49

А с Джимом Керри это "Я, снова я и Ирэн"

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## MOHAPX

Э. Мерфи - Уловки норбита

----------


## MOHAPX

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

И всетаки нужно разгадать самый известный фильм...

Справа небольшая подсказка

----------


## Пацаваца

Бред Питт "Бойцовский клуб"?

Неправильный фильм

----------


## MOHAPX

Вообщем Так. Актер  Б. Питт;  фильм "Троя"

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## Akasey

Актриса Риз Уизерспун, или что то на это похожее. А фильм не знаю

Актрису угадал. А фильм называется "Между небом и землёй"

----------


## MOHAPX

> Актриса Риз Уизерспун, или что то на это похожее. А фильм не знаю
> 
> Актрису угадал. А фильм называется "Между небом и землёй"


Ай,яй,яй я забыл один из своих любимых фильмов. Какой позор(

Лана. Счас следующий фильм на разгадку.

----------


## MOHAPX

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

Жмурки, Михалков.

----------


## Пацаваца

Что за фильм?

----------


## MOHAPX

Так как ответа на предыдущую фотографию не было уже больше 2-х суток, вылаживаю следующий кадр:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Пацаваца

А фильм назывался "99 франков" и актёра зовут Жан Дюжардин

По сабжу: Астерикс и Абелиск. Миссия Клеопатра; Депардье

Неправильно назван фильм. Не "Миссия Клеопатра"!!! В руке он держит ядро!

----------


## Asteriks

Вот предыдущий фильм.



Маладэц Астэрикс!!!

----------


## Asteriks

Что за фильм?



Маленькая подсказка!

----------


## MOHAPX

Айла Фишер. Фильм "Шопоголик". (Честно, не смотрел, но помогла подсказка, а А. Фишер помню по фильму "Женюсь на первой встречной")

Правильно!

----------


## MOHAPX

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

Фильм "Большой куш" . Актер Jason Statham

Молодцом! Прально!

----------


## MOHAPX

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

"Знакомство со Спартанцами"  ...Тётка некая...

Тётка очень известная так что до конца разгадываем!

----------


## Akasey

Кармен Электра

Правильно!

----------


## MOHAPX

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ps. понимаю, трудновато, но даю 2-е суток на отгадывание! артист очень известный, а поет он о теме фильма)))

----------


## Jemal

Шнур: "*Выборы*, *выборы*, кандидаты пи****" 

Так как фильм называется?))

_ добавлено через 13 часов 8 минут_ 
День выборов!!!

----------


## Пацаваца

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alandr

Люди Х начало :Рассомаха !! а актер хз....

----------


## Stych

Нууу, это же Хью Джекман))

----------


## Asteriks

Назовите фильм, актеров не обязательно.

----------


## MOHAPX

Это "Дворовые танцы" (Stomp the yard)

----------


## MOHAPX

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

У Монарха: Константин Хабенский. Фильм не знаю.

У меня загаданный мной фильм называется "Танцы улиц". Засчитывается, в принципе.

----------


## Jemal

"Адмирал" ,  у меня есть :Р

----------


## Asteriks

Подсказка добавлена. Нет, не сериал.

----------


## Jemal

_ добавлено через 13 минут_ 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Виктор Цой "АССА"?

----------


## Jemal

Название не верно

----------


## vova230

игла     .

----------


## Jemal

vova230, верно
******
Угадывайте:
_ добавлено через 29 минут_ 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Это "Сид и Нэнси"

----------


## MOHAPX

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Пацаваца

Куравлёв,Иван Васильевич менят профессию)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

первый актёр - Мэтт Дэймон, кажется. второй..хз, может Ди Каприо

----------


## MOHAPX

> первый актёр - Мэтт Дэймон, кажется. второй..хз, может Ди Каприо


угу, фильм называется "отступники"

----------


## MOHAPX

назовите хотя бы актера справа и название фильма

----------


## Sanych

Фильм - Майкл Джон Траволта

----------


## MOHAPX

Обновлено

----------


## BiZ111

Выбирайте хоть скрины поярче..Тёмное нихрена не видно. Монарх, давай подсказку или другой скрин, пока не знаю

----------


## xda

"Малышка на миллион" Клинт Иствуд

----------

